# check out this sick video



## cassiusclay (Feb 19, 2007)

this may very well be the worst fish tank of all time




so....who wants to help me find this guy?


----------



## mikenas102 (Feb 8, 2006)

That's not even relaxing to look at. Besides the fact the fish will be dead shortly, the tank is to stressful to look at.


----------



## Shurik (Mar 22, 2008)

Oh GOD!..... Well, this is really BAD. 
The video is 2 years old though. 

His last login was 6 days ago, so he is still around. Age 27, country Hong Kong. A lot of comments to that video is out there. And I can't see him responding to any of it.


----------



## cassiusclay (Feb 19, 2007)

the worst of it all is that most of those fishes dont do well in 200+ gallon systems those angels have a massive home range in the wild so do those poor tangs i really hate this guy i dont even know him


----------



## It's Me (Jan 14, 2008)

It makes me sick to watch it. He has another video not as bad but bad none the less in the side bar of an overstocked freshwater tank. I wonder if any of those fish still live today?


----------



## gibmaker (Jan 3, 2007)

Someone should slap him in the face and take his tanks.


----------



## NAL (Feb 27, 2007)

eeeeeeeeeeeeeeek











That is my tank, is that overstocked?


----------



## Gilraen Took (Apr 19, 2007)

Please tell me you're joking 0_0


----------



## junior10476 (Feb 7, 2008)

doesn't look good at all


----------

